# Lost sound on computer, only hear a smooth static sound.



## Lambo2428 (Dec 27, 2011)

On Dec 24th my computer was working just fine, but on Christmas day, I lost all sound on the machine. The only sound I get, is a smooth (not crackling) static sound whenever anything with sound is supposed to play. I did not install, uninstall, change any settings in the computer over the last month or so. Their is no sound from my USB connected speakers, nor my Sony sound bar which is connected with an audio jack at the front of the computer, so I know there are nothing wrong with my speakers. 

I've tried re-installing windows, but the problem persists. Windows doesn't even recognize an audio issue, so I think it may be a hardware issue. I tried re-installing the CM6501 audio drivers that came with the motherboard, and that doesn't work either.

Here are my computer specs:

Antec 900 case
Windows 7 home 
Asus M2N E Sli Motherboard with on board audio
amd 5600 dual core
2X western digital 500gb hard drive
Samsung dvd RW drive

I am completely stumped about what to do, please help me.
:banghead:


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Try using some headphones and see if you can get sound from that.


----------



## Lambo2428 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tried that, plus my sound bar was also connected through the headphone jack with no success either.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

unplug all the sound devices, speakers, sound bar etc. Then try plugging your headphones to the back of your computer into the sound card. If you case also has a place to plug it in the front then try that as well.


----------



## Lambo2428 (Dec 27, 2011)

Just tried the headphones again on the front jack and the sound card jack with everything else unplugged, no change.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

does the sound card appear in device manager?


----------



## Lambo2428 (Dec 27, 2011)

Lambo2428 said:


> Just tried the headphones again on the front jack and the sound card jack with everything else unplugged, no change.


I have on board audio from my motherboard. When I'm in device manager, I see Pnp audio device, that's it.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

when you reinstalled the driver, did you install an old version or the latest one?


----------



## Lambo2428 (Dec 27, 2011)

tosh9i said:


> when you reinstalled the driver, did you install an old version or the latest one?


I installed the one that originally came with the motherboard. It's on a disc.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Try this:

ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Forum- Driver CM6501 Windows 7 SOLVED!


----------



## Lambo2428 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tried those drivers, didn't work.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

did it basically that it was incompatible or did it just not make a difference?


----------



## Lambo2428 (Dec 27, 2011)

tosh9i said:


> did it basically that it was incompatible or did it just not make a difference?


I uninstalled the previous driver set, restarted, then installed the one from the link you posted. When the computer restarted, the first thing I heard was more static from where the windows 7 chime should be.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

for the record, do you just hear more static when you play some videos or mp3?


----------



## Lambo2428 (Dec 27, 2011)

During a video the static lasts as long as the video has audio.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

I doubt that this will make a difference, but it's worth a try, install this:

K-Lite Mega Codec Pack Free Download and Reviews - Fileforum


----------



## Lambo2428 (Dec 27, 2011)

tosh9i said:


> I doubt that this will make a difference, but it's worth a try, install this:
> 
> K-Lite Mega Codec Pack Free Download and Reviews - Fileforum


I already have CCCP which I've used since I built this computer back in 2007. I'm going to have to try buying a legit sound card for my machine and see what happens. This is the first time I couldn't solve an issue of this nature by reformatting it, so I hope a new sound card does the trick. Is there anything I need to know about finding a compatible card for my motherboard?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

not really, just about any sound card will do.


----------



## Lambo2428 (Dec 27, 2011)

tosh9i said:


> not really, just about any sound card will do.


I just ordered the Creative Sound Blaster Audigy SE 7.1 Channels PCI Interface Sound Card.


----------

